# Hunting around Minot, ND



## usafman81 (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone had any luck around Minot yet this year? Not sure how many bow hunters we have in the area on these forums but I'm hearing lots of "nothing again" and "I'm not going out until a firearm season starts" stories from the locals. Was out at the autoshow this weekend and lots of locals are heading down southwest to hunt state land near Medora.

I'm going to be going out near the end of the month for the first time this year. Just wondering if I should look into going 20-40 miles away or hunting in town. It's so nice to head out an hour before daybreak instead of 2-3 hours just to get there early enough. Hoping to get in on a farmers land again that I hunted a few weeks last year. He had a decent amount of trees in the middle of his field which was nice cover. Wide open fields are more of a pain for bow than rifle, they seem to know where you are after a few days and avoid it. The farmer didn't plant sunflowers again this year either due to the snow melt flooding his field until late into July. They were great cover last year though -- had many deer walk with in range to slap them and never knew I was there.

I deploy to the middle east the end of October for 6-8 months; not going to be much of a season for me this year but I'll make the best of it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to drive about 50 miles, but its all I got. Some really great deer showing up on camera though so I'm not complainin to much. I just hate it cause I'm used to hunting the day but breaking it into a morning and night sit. This place doesn't strike me as an all day spot, esp since I'm getting no blatant daytime pictures. So i won't be making the drive twice a day... Can't wait to get out next week. I got a couple that are pushing 140...


----------

